# Réévaluation Smic et MG



## Pioupiou (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
​Il est enfin sorti le 29 juillet.
*Arrêté relatif au relèvement du salaire minimum de croissance et le Minimum Garanti.*

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

c'est officiel le MG est de *3.94€*
Les IE légales sont donc revalorisé conformément au tableau que j'ai fourni précédemment.
Le SMIC est porté à *11.07€.*
Le montant brut du plafond journalier est porté à *55.35€* ou *43.24€ net *
et *42.48€ net* pour l'Alsace et Moselle


----------



## bidulle (31 Juillet 2022)

merci pour se tableau


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour piou


----------



## liline17 (31 Juillet 2022)

merci Pioupiou!


----------



## Nounousand02 (31 Juillet 2022)

Merci


----------

